# Battle.net



## Tehodar (9. Juli 2008)

Ich hab angefangen DII zuspielen hab mich mal so umgeschaut und so 
dann wollt ich mal denn multiplayer ausprobsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
leider geht das bei mir nid weil steht die seriennr. sei falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hat wer ne antwort????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (9. Juli 2008)

ja vllt. haste ja ne gecrackte version?? und wenn nicht, dann vllt. noch keinen acc erstellt? habs heute auch wieder ausgepackt... ging alles einwandfrei


----------



## Konradio (9. Juli 2008)

Wahrscheinlich hat schon jemand anderes deine Serial benutzt....


----------



## Tehodar (9. Juli 2008)

ne die version is gekauft habs sie von meinem kamerad.


----------



## Sulli (9. Juli 2008)

Tehodar schrieb:


> Ich hab angefangen DII zuspielen hab mich mal so umgeschaut und so
> dann wollt ich mal denn multiplayer ausprobsen
> 
> 
> ...


Naja.. denke wenn sie dir sagen das sie falsch ist das du mal genau schaun solltest wie die Serien Nr. ist .Wenn sie etwas verschrammt oder so ist, kann aus nen D, schnell nen O werden.. oder aus nen G ne 6
Glaube nicht das nen anderer die benutzt ..


----------



## Bierzelthocker (10. Juli 2008)

Tehodar schrieb:


> ne die version is gekauft habs sie von meinem kamerad.






Sulli schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das nen anderer die benutzt ..




Naja, wenn du Sie von deinem Kumpel hast kanns ja gut sein das er seinen Acc noch spielt, oder? Auf der anderen Seite konnte man ja sowieso immer soviele Accounts machen wie man wollte, oder irre ich mich da? ^^ Ich hab zur Zeit nur 1 Account, hab grad erst wieder angefangen. Deswegen weiß ichs jetz nich mehr genau.


----------

